# The best of the best - Honeysuckle



## gigisiguenza (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm partial to certain smells, and one of them is Honeysuckle. To those of you who like this scent, which is your favorite from which vendor and why? I'm trying to narrow down which to try a very small amount of before investing any significant change in the, purchase of a larger quantity.

TIA


----------



## rparrny (Sep 29, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I'm partial to certain smells, and one of them is Honeysuckle. To those of you who like this scent, which is your favorite from which vendor and why? I'm trying to narrow down which to try a very small amount of before investing any significant change in the, purchase of a larger quantity.
> 
> TIA


Used BB's... lovely scent but isn't holding that well in my CP bar.


----------



## Susie (Sep 29, 2015)

Great question, Gigi!  I also want to know about Magnolia and Gardenia if anyone has experience with those.  Those are the only floral scents I like enough to want them in soap, and risk a migraine over.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 29, 2015)

rparrny said:


> Used BB's... lovely scent but isn't holding that well in my CP bar.


What a shame about the BB honeysuckle not holding up. I liked the description of their honeysuckle and it was on my possible list. TY for the feedback 


Susie said:


> Great question, Gigi!  I also want to know about Magnolia and Gardenia if anyone has experience with those.  Those are the only floral scents I like enough to want them in soap, and risk a migraine over.


I like those two fragrances also, but not as much as honeysuckle


----------



## Susie (Sep 29, 2015)

Honeysuckle is my #1 also, but those two are close behind.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Sep 29, 2015)

I made a CP batch using Aztec's Honeysuckle. It smells great and is still going strong 12 weeks later. I used a sample of BB's Winter Gardenia in solid lotion bars instead of soap and it smells really nice but I have no idea how it would hold up in CP.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 29, 2015)

I would love to know if anyone has a Honeysuckle that doesn't accelerate. I have used the Honeysuckle Hollow from WSP and it sticks like crazy, actually this is one of the very few FO that I use less than 1% per pound, around .80 it is still strong. It will accelerate for sure, so you need to plan for it, soap cool, full water, lard helps, and you can mix the color in before the lye or FO. I plan to blend it with the Jo Malone dupe Honeysuckle Jasmine to see if it slow down just a tiny bit.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Not 1% per pound but 6% total was too much .80 or .85 were great. I always get the % wrong.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 29, 2015)

I bought some Honeysuckle "synthetic essential oil" (wouldn't that just make it a FO???) from Bulk Apothecary that smells AMAZING out of bottle, but haven't had a chance to soap with it yet. Following this thread with great interest!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey all - I just might be able to help you with Honeysuckle and Gardenia as I have some fully cured bars on my shelf right now. I believe both are from WSP (have to check my records). Let me know if you want a snippet, or a whole bar to smell out. I will say this - I am disappointed with the Gardenia, and surprised with the Honeysuckle. The Lilac I got  was very disappointing after I started using it....morphing and fading with use. No severe acceleration with any of them.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 29, 2015)

The only honeysuckle FO I've tried is the Wild Honeysuckle from Elements B&B.  Made a batch with it around 6mos ago and still have 1 bar left.  It smelled nice OOB and didn't accelerate but seems to have faded.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 29, 2015)

^^I got your sample of that in our swap, I am excited to try it.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 30, 2015)

I only ever tried Honeysuckle from NG. 
It's crazy strong and sticks well.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 30, 2015)

TY so much for the feedback folks... I won't be able to buy for a while but at least I now have an idea where to start


----------



## cerelife (Oct 1, 2015)

As a Georgia girl growing up with honeysuckle vines running wild in our backyard, this FO has been elusive to me as well. I sooo wanted that particular scent and the closest I've come is Rustic Escentuals 'Heavenly Honeysuckle' FO. It does accelerate a bit, but nothing crazy...I add WSP's Stained Glass Lemon Yellow color (and the FO) to my soft oils before I add the lye with no problems.
An added plus is that this FO is so strong that 0.50 oz/ppo makes a great true Honeysuckle scented soap that still smells strong after 4 months!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 1, 2015)

cerelife said:


> As a Georgia girl growing up with honeysuckle vines running wild in our backyard, this FO has been elusive to me as well. I sooo wanted that particular scent and the closest I've come is Rustic Escentuals 'Heavenly Honeysuckle' FO. It does accelerate a bit, but nothing crazy...I add WSP's Stained Glass Lemon Yellow color (and the FO) to my soft oils before I add the lye with no problems.
> An added plus is that this FO is so strong that 0.50 oz/ppo makes a great true Honeysuckle scented soap that still smells strong after 4 months!



TY cerelife I will add it to my list. It's hard to describe the scent to people a n d it's one I remember fondly from growing up. It grew wild all over and always smelled like sunshine to me


----------



## Lbrown123 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have only used Wild Honeysuckle from WSP. Soaps beautifully no A or D and sticks. I have bars over a year old and they have not faded that I could tell. Love the fragrance. Not sure how close it is to real honeysuckle. It may be worth a try.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 7, 2015)

Lbrown123 said:


> I have only used Wild Honeysuckle from WSP. Soaps beautifully no A or D and sticks. I have bars over a year old and they have not faded that I could tell. Love the fragrance. Not sure how close it is to real honeysuckle. It may be worth a try.



TY I'm gonna go peek at that one too


----------



## songwind (Oct 16, 2015)

SplendorSoaps said:


> I bought some Honeysuckle "synthetic essential oil" (wouldn't that just make it a FO???) from Bulk Apothecary that smells AMAZING out of bottle, but haven't had a chance to soap with it yet. Following this thread with great interest!



I think it would be an FO, but "synthetic essential oils" are supposed to contain the full profile of chemicals like the EO. I haven't used any, yet, so I couldn't say.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 16, 2015)

Ah! I was wondering about that. BA is the only place I've ever seen a "synthetic" EO before.


----------

